# Weekend zoo walk



## robbins.photo (Mar 25, 2014)

Still quite a few more I need to get processed, gave the memory card a real workout this weekend - lol. But a few that I rather liked from this weekend that I've gotten a chance to go through so far:




2010322_ 1507 by robbins.photo, on Flickr





20140321 827 by robbins.photo, on Flickr





20140321 1304 by robbins.photo, on Flickr





20140321 781 by robbins.photo, on Flickr





20140321 1088 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 25, 2014)

I really like the duck one
if you could have gotten him to pose to get the water more frothy that would have been awesome ... lol


----------



## baturn (Mar 25, 2014)

1st and 3rd for me. I like the lion staring off into space as much as the eye contact with the tiger. Very nice! more. more!


----------



## BillM (Mar 25, 2014)

Great pose on the Lion, kind of makes you want to scratch his nose lol


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 25, 2014)

That first cat is great. With all these zoo shots, I am starting to wonder about your avatar. Selfie?


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 25, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I really like the duck one
> if you could have gotten him to pose to get the water more frothy that would have been awesome ... lol



Ok... so jotting that down in my notebook.  More froth.  got it.  Lol



baturn said:


> 1st and 3rd for me. I like the lion staring off into space as much as the eye contact with the tiger. Very nice! more. more!



Lol.. still have a ton to go through from the weekend.  I'll get them up and going as soon as I can, really need to get the stuff I shot for that high school kid done first.



BillM said:


> Great pose on the Lion, kind of makes you want to scratch his nose lol



My friend lefty tried it once.  Just once.  lol



Rick58 said:


> That first cat is great. With all these zoo shots, I am starting to wonder about your avatar. Selfie?



Sadly no, not a selfie.  That's actually my older brother.  Lucky duck got all the looks in the family.. lol.


----------



## BillM (Mar 25, 2014)

Is "Lefty" chicken or something ?  Tell him I double dog dare him to do it again !!!! And i hate to do this but I am prepared to TRIPLE dog dare him if it comes to that :crazy:


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 25, 2014)

BillM said:


> Is "Lefty" chicken or something ? Tell him I double dog dare him to do it again !!!! And i hate to do this but I am prepared to TRIPLE dog dare him if it comes to that :crazy:



Um.. well I'll ask him about it as soon as he gets out of the hospital.  Apparently he was attacked recently by a trio of pit bulls.  As tirediron would say, now that's Irony.. rotfl


----------



## jamesparker1250 (Mar 25, 2014)

Really like the 3 and 4 one love you pictures as allways.


----------



## alv (Mar 25, 2014)

3 great shot


----------



## pjaye (Mar 25, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Still quite a few more I need to get processed, gave the memory card a real workout this weekend - lol. But a few that I rather liked from this weekend that I've gotten a chance to go through so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am absolutely in love. (with the CAT not you!) Although you do take some really great pictures.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 25, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> I am absolutely in love. (with the CAT not you!) Although you do take some really great pictures.



Lol - thanks Barb.  Appreciate that.  Of everything I shot this weekend I think that one is probably my favorite.


----------



## Parker219 (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice ones!

Were these all shot with the same lens? What lens? Any sharpening in post?


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 25, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> Nice ones!
> 
> Were these all shot with the same lens? What lens? Any sharpening in post?



These were all shot with the Sigma 70-200 mm f/2.8 OS - all but the last one was shot with a 2x Sigma Teleconverter attached.  I did use a single pass of photoshop's "smart sharpen" on all of them.


----------



## Parker219 (Mar 25, 2014)

It looks like you used smart sharpen on the entire image which created noise in the background.


I know you are not submitting these photos to National Geographic or anything, but I would select just the subject, smart sharpen, then select the inverse of your subject, and do a noise reduction, your subjects will POP even more!


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 25, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> It looks like you used smart sharpen on the entire image which created noise in the background.
> 
> 
> I know you are not submitting these photos to National Geographic or anything, but I would select just the subject, smart sharpen, then select the inverse of your subject, and do a noise reduction, your subjects will POP even more!



Thanks Parker, I'll give that a try.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice stuff I like them all. The one with the little girl and peacock is precious.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 25, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> It looks like you used smart sharpen on the entire image which created noise in the background.
> 
> 
> I know you are not submitting these photos to National Geographic or anything, but I would select just the subject, smart sharpen, then select the inverse of your subject, and do a noise reduction, your subjects will POP even more!



So something along these lines then:


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 25, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Nice stuff I like them all. The one with the little girl and peacock is precious.



That was pretty hilarious to watch actually, she was feeding the bird some of her popcorn.  So the bird started chasing her, then she'd turn around and chase the bird.  Thank goodness my camera is on a shoulder strap or I would have dropped it I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Parker219 (Mar 25, 2014)

^ Yeah, pretty much. Although when viewed full size on flickr, you still see some background noise, but pretty minor.


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 26, 2014)

Really like the first one.  #3 is nice as well.


----------



## Walrus (Mar 28, 2014)

_Incredible. _The lion is my favourite. You're extremely talented, Robbins.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 28, 2014)

bc_steve said:


> Really like the first one.  #3 is nice as well.



Thanks BC_steve



Walrus said:


> _Incredible. _The lion is my favourite. You're extremely talented, Robbins.



Lol.. well appreciate that but not so sure about the talented thing.  I do try to get a little better with each outing though.


----------



## BillM (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't tell him that !!!!! His head is big enough already, look at his selfie avatar  :crazy:


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 28, 2014)

BillM said:


> Don't tell him that !!!!! His head is big enough already, look at his selfie avatar  :crazy:



My head really isn't that big - I'm just.. fluffy, that's all.. lol


----------



## rojam1000 (Mar 28, 2014)

great set love the big cats


----------



## snerd (Mar 28, 2014)

That first tiger is beeeeeeeeutiful!!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Mar 29, 2014)

So are you just a visitor at the zoo or do you work there?


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 29, 2014)

rojam1000 said:


> great set love the big cats





snerd said:


> That first tiger is beeeeeeeeutiful!!



Thanks folks 



TreeofLifeStairs said:


> So are you just a visitor at the zoo or do you work there?



Lol.. nope, I don't work there but I do spend a lot of time there.  Bought the yearly membership so I can go pretty much whenever I want, and in the winter I've found that's handy because there really isn't much else to shoot around here when the weathers bad.


----------



## snerd (Mar 29, 2014)

Ah, the perks of big-city living. Out here in Podunk, USA, you can quickly run out of inspirational subjects to shoot. Going to have to drive up to OKC next month for the zoo and botanical gardens I reckon.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 29, 2014)

snerd said:


> Ah, the perks of big-city living. Out here in Podunk, USA, you can quickly run out of inspirational subjects to shoot. Going to have to drive up to OKC next month for the zoo and botanical gardens I reckon.



Well curiously enough the town in which I live has a population of less than 1000, but it's only about 20 miles south of Omaha.  Not that Omaha is a real big city in it's own right, but for some odd reason we have a first class zoo.  You can't get a decent bagel here to save your life, but the zoo is top notch.  Go figure.. lol


----------



## Raj_55555 (Mar 29, 2014)

It may just be that I don't know enough about this stuff, but I just love the Jaguar shot(taken from your flickr):


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 29, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> It may just be that I don't know enough about this stuff, but I just love the Jaguar shot(taken from your flickr):



Thanks Raj - heading back to the zoo today in fact, I'll see if I can grab a couple more of the jaguar.  I'm really hoping it will be warm enough and they'll have my gorillas out today, I've been missing them this winter.. lol


----------



## Raj_55555 (Mar 29, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Thanks Raj - heading back to the zoo today in fact, I'll see if I can grab a couple more of the jaguar.  I'm really hoping it will be warm enough and they'll have my gorillas out today, I've been missing them this winter.. lol



 Looking forward to all the shots, followed you on flickr..


----------

